# Where is Omnisphere tempo located?



## Bman70 (Aug 1, 2020)

So, I was reading the manual but I can't seem to find this feature (manual screenshot below). How do you access this? I can't get the keyboard command to work or find anything looking like this. I'm using Mac and did try adjusting the keyboard settings for function keys.

Related, the rhythmic envelopes aren't syncing to my DAW even though I have Sync checked on my layers. Does only the Arp sync to the DAW?


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 1, 2020)

ah, never mind I found it under View of all things, hadn't even occurred to me there was a menu up there  .


----------

